# Permanent Residece for a Dependent Relative 27g



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Please may you assist me with advice on applying for permanent residence for my mother who I support financially. I currently have my PR based on a critical skill, please advise the requirements in terms how i can provide financial proof of this?

Based on the vfs website I need to:
- Proof of relationship -> Provide birth certificates of this? Showing that I am her son
- Proof of financial support -> 3 months bank statement and my salary slip, showing i can financially support her?

I do not send her money through my bank account but rather withdraw funds and send it via friends. I would like her to move to SA so i can support her here, therefore will the above documents suffice?

Legal man?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Any feedback on this would really help.

Thanks


----------



## Bluelil (Dec 22, 2016)

I did apply for one, using my fathers' PR, I got his official bank statement from the bank, his ID, my birth certificate, his PR and a letter from him, stating he will financially support me, including my medical bills and all other expenses.


----------

